# HCPCS for PEG tube



## tamifeher (Feb 28, 2013)

*HCPCS for PEG tube/ Hernia MESH*

When inserting a PEG tube during EGD in an ASC, which HCPCS code is appropriate to bill for the gastrostomy tube. B4087 or L8699?  Does Medicare cover either of these?

Does Medicare cover C1781, mesh used in hernia repair? Does any insurance cover this, or is there a different HCPCS code to be used?


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 28, 2013)

You can use B4087 for the PEG tube, unfortunately Medicare  covers_ very _few implants.  If you log onto the CMS website-Addendum BB is the ASC Covered Ancillary Services and has a list of HCPCS and their payment indicators.

As far as other commercial carriers, you need to check your contracts. Most commercial insurances cover implants, but with certain guidelines that have to be met.


----------

